# Help on "heartbeat"



## Paul-LKW (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi *a*ll*,*

I just tried out heartbeat from the ports tree. Installation and basic configuration is fine and working with two boxes, but when I try to change to the configuration of version 2 (that is using cib.xml configuration) I get tons of errors in the message Log. Could anyone help to find the issue?

Below is my basic config in /usr/local/etc/ha.d/ha.cf

```
#       Enable the Heartbeat v2 Cluster Resource Manager
crm on

debugfile /var/log/ha-debug
logfile /var/log/ha-log
logfacility     local0
keepalive 2000ms
deadtime 30
udpport 694
bcast   vtnet0
auto_failback on

node    BOX1 BOX2

compression    bz2
compression_threshold 30
traditional_compression yes
```
and below is the haresource

```
BOX1 XX.XX.XX.XX apache22
```
and below is the error in message log

```
Aug 20 03:00:22 BOX1 heartbeat: [891]: ERROR: write_child: write failure on bcast vtnet0.: Message too long
Aug 20 03:00:22 BOX1 heartbeat: [891]: ERROR: glib: Unable to send bcast [-1] packet(len=2762): Message too long
Aug 20 03:00:22 BOX1 heartbeat: [891]: ERROR: write_child: write failure on bcast vtnet0.: Message too long
Aug 20 03:00:22 BOX1 heartbeat: [891]: ERROR: glib: Unable to send bcast [-1] packet(len=2148): Message too long
Aug 20 03:00:22 BOX1 heartbeat: [891]: ERROR: write_child: write failure on bcast vtnet0.: Message too long
Aug 20 03:00:23 BOX1 heartbeat: [891]: ERROR: glib: Unable to send bcast [-1] packet(len=10064): Message too long
Aug 20 03:00:23 BOX1 heartbeat: [891]: ERROR: write_child: write failure on bcast vtnet0.: Message too long
Aug 20 03:00:23 BOX1 heartbeat: [891]: ERROR: glib: Unable to send bcast [-1] packet(len=4175): Message too long
.
.
.
.
many many
```

*T*hanks in advance.

Paul.LKW


----------

